

50 VC and Angel Investors Every Entrepreneur Should Know   - acremades
http://www.alleywatch.com/2013/02/50-vc-and-angel-investors-every-entrepreneur-should-know/

======
richardjordan
This appears to me to be a somewhat arbitrary list. It's not entirely clear
what the criteria is for some of these being on the list.

Some of them are obvious names, who include themselves on any list of
investors. Others perhaps better known for their blogging or media profile,
but not necessarily especially important as VCs.

If you're going to do a list as large as fifty you're falling between picking
a handful of the most important, and a comprehensive list.

I am not trying to be needlessly negative, or that comment on a post which
just criticizes, and I guess if you have zero knowledge of the space perhaps
some of these names are useful for you to know, but I am just not getting the
value from this list.

------
drallison
Error establishing a database connection

